# Guadalajara Drinks in July



## Balboa (Nov 16, 2010)

Any interest in a meet-up in Guadalajara around the weekly of July 9th (more than likely July 11th)? Would love to meet any of the expats living in GDL over a drink. 

JS

:tea:


----------



## Balboa (Nov 16, 2010)

Can we close this thread since there is no interest and july is fast approaching


----------

